# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Central Park, Strawberry Fields- corrected

## ach449

As a frequent Central Park visitor, I was sad to read that the "Mayor" of Strawberry Fields passed away.
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/20...ds-dead-at-49/

Did anyone else have the chance to meet Gary?

----------

